# Flying with a sling



## Mama2LuvyBoyz (Sep 3, 2007)

Does anyone know about flying with your baby in a sling. We are going to Florida at the end of January (tagging along on a business trip with dh) and our youngest will be 7 months old. I planned on using our New Native sling because it is the easiest to nurse him in and switch sides and positions. He also sleeps in that one the best. What's the deal about not wearing the baby during take off and landing but ok during cruising.

Any advice or info would be great! Thanks!


----------



## AdInAZ (Jun 20, 2007)

If you actually bought a seat for the infant for his car seat to go in, then he has to be strapped in. But if he is sharing the seat with you, technically, the flight attendent wants the baby out of the sling. I asked why once and she said because they wouldn't want me to squish her during a crash. And I said as opposed to baby flying through the plane cabin??







: Anyway, it is kind of luck of the draw. Sometimes I'm asked to take baby out of the sling and sometimes I'm not. I've noticed that the attendents tend to look the other way if you are already nursing when they do their final walk through before take-off. Good luck!!


----------



## lisarussell (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdInAZ* 
If you actually bought a seat for the infant for his car seat to go in, then he has to be strapped in. But if he is sharing the seat with you, technically, the flight attendent wants the baby out of the sling. I asked why once and she said because they wouldn't want me to squish her during a crash. And I said as opposed to baby flying through the plane cabin??







: Anyway, it is kind of luck of the draw. Sometimes I'm asked to take baby out of the sling and sometimes I'm not. I've noticed that the attendents tend to look the other way if you are already nursing when they do their final walk through before take-off. Good luck!!

YEAH- what was that movie with J-lo and baby bubble who died in the crash.

I've always thought it was very flawed logic that forced me to remove the baby from the sling. I always throw a blanket over the baby, so it looks like she's nursing so they don't bother me about taking her out.

When DD#3 was 4 mos old she nursed/slept through a 6 hour flight. The people in the seats around us were so surprised that there was a baby right by them and they didn't even know. Thanks, Mayan sling makers.


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

Your baby is definitely safer in a car seat on the plane. Why are infants the only things on the plane that don't have to be safely secured? People must be buckled and luggage has to be stowed, but babies aren't worth protecting? I don't think so!

Anyway, I loved my sling for getting through the airport (you almost always have to remove the baby when you go through security). I put the car seat on a 2-wheeled luggage cart, strapped the carry-ons on top, and wheeled the whole shebang through the airport with one hand. With the baby in the sling, I still had one hand free for doors, paperwork, etc. It worked GREAT.


----------



## HoldensMama (Feb 25, 2007)

My experience flying across Canada on Air Canada was that they made me take my ds out of the ring sling and stow the sling with the carry-on baggage. I wasn't allowed to have him in it at all during the flight.







:

A friend, who travelled with a different Canadian airline (Westjet) was allowed to have her lo in the pouch sling the entire time, takeoff, landing and everything in between.

Guess who I'll be flying with next time.

Oh, and if you weren't aware, you generally have to take baby out of the sling to go through security. Everyone I've talked to had that experience, regardless of whether there were metal rings involved or not.

HTH


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

I think it mostly depends who you fly with... in Aug I flew from UT to Alaska (3 flights) on Alaska/Horizon Air, and nobody had any problems with my wearing my 7mo through security, in the plane, etc. Just last month I flew with him again (now 11mo) again on Alaska, and again, no issues... I had heard that they would want me to take off baby and sling to go through security, so I had done that (metal rings on my sling--sent it through the x-ray machine in the bin along with coats and shoes etc). But in the plane, yeah, I don't have the money to buy a ticket for an infant that can go on my lap... and I figure if he's on my lap, he's safer in the sling than out of it! I didn't get harrassed by ANY flight attendants or anybody. One stewardess saw me nursing as we were taking off (we were back row on a little plane, so she was actually sitting almost exactly next to me) and she commented that lots of moms nurse during takeoff/landing, because it's a good way to help the baby's ears adjust to the altitude changes...I hadn't thought about that, but since then I always try tog et him to nurse when we're taking off or landing. 
So, yeah, I've heard horror stories about having to pass the baby through security separately from you (ie, can't carry them through, have to hand him/her through to another person) and stuff like that. I have gone through security at three airports now though--Juneau is super easy going, Seattle is super paranoid, and Salt Lake is somewhere in the middle...I went into it figuring I would just do whatever they asked, but I didnt have any troubles at all.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

I flew over Christmas with dd, but didn't try to keep her in the wrap during the flight because she wanted wiggle room. Wearing her through security didn't cause any problems, but I was traveling alone through small airports with lots of baggage and an otherwise mobile child-- the security people took pity on me.


----------



## lexmas (Jan 9, 2007)

We flew on a red-eye from CA to OH and I had DS in the mei-tai so we could both get some sleep. I undid the mei-tai for take off, as I had heard that you weren't supposed to have them in there for it, but then tied it back up once we were in the air. I did throw a blanket over us though. I have to agree that on our other flights when DS was nursing and they came through the cabin they seemed to glance by us quickly.

I don't know about security, because we just carried him until we were past it so we didn't have to worry about it.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't think you're "suppose to" have a baby strapped onto you during takeoff and landing. But once a blanket is over you as if you're nursing, no one seems to want to bother you.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

The thing is with wearing them during takeoff and landing, if something happens, they basically become your airbag. I'll look it up, but I know I read somewhere that your baby was safer flying through the air and landing on the floor than having your bodyweight slam into them. Hmm...maybe someone who frequents TBW could find it?

I traveled every month with my children until just recently and the sling was a lifesaver. A total life saver - I couldn't have done it without it. The NN is a good idea b/c sometimes they'll let you leave them on through security and since it has no metal, you're good to go. I always used a ring sling and had to take it off, but it's not too much of a hassle to put back on.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

It's definitely a great idea to bring a carrier, no matter what they make you do w/r/t security and take-off/landing. My add'l .02 is to wear slip-on shoes that are easy on easy off, so that you don't have to put the baby down to get your shoes on and off through security.


----------



## CindyCindy (Jun 13, 2006)

Quirky, thanks for the shoe tip, we are flying in a week or two, never even thought about that. I'm going to put easy off/on shoes on my son too!! I hate taking off my shoes. . . it is so annoying.


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

No one told me to take my baby out of the sling when I flew with him at two months. he was in the New Native as well. i didn't even have to remove the sling for security (although they wiped me down for "explosive residue" *sigh) Maybe the policy depends on the airline but no one said anything to me at all except, "aww, how cute, you wouldn't even have known he was here!"


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

It's FAA policy, though enforcement depends totally on the flight attendants on your flight. Regardless, the sling is not going to keep your baby safe in the event of a crash (yes, most plane crashes *are* survivable!) or turbulence. Only an FAA approved car seat will do that.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

i've taken dd on 2 trips (6 flights) with ring sling and have never been asked to take her out. except through the metal detector.


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

We did six flights over christmas. Two international and four domestic. I had two plastic rings and made myself a 'no sew' sling. In almost all cases the security asked me to take her out. I replied with "there's no metal at all, you're welcome to pat me down and she's asleep right now." In all cases they just let me walk through, ran a hand over the sling and let me on my way.

I also wore strapless mules so that it was real easy to take my shoes on and off. All said and done I made it through security easier than my husband with a computer and tied shoes.

Oh if you bring a bottle with you (i had my pump and empty bottle in my carry on) make sure you put it seperate on the xray belt.

If you get to the airport early (it's first come first serve) ask at check in for the bulk head and a basinette. You cant use it during take off or landing but its nice during the flight.

-luv


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdInAZ* 
If you actually bought a seat for the infant for his car seat to go in, then he has to be strapped in.

We had purchased a seat for babe for four of the six flights. In all four cases she nursed for take off and landing and was never required to be in her carseat. This was American Airlines.


----------



## gurglebaby (Aug 21, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't want to squish my baby to death in a sling so regardless of whether they tell me to or not my baby is going to be out of the sling for take off and landing. That would be like sharing a seatbelt with your baby, not a good idea. The best, of course, would be for them to be in their carseat the whole flight just as they would be in a car. There's always a chance of turbulance during the flight as well.


----------



## swissmiss2584 (Dec 29, 2007)

I've seen a woman wearing there child with what looked like an airline approved thing. It was like a harness for the baby and then a strap that looped around the mom's belt. If they allow that then why wouldn't they allow a sling. Like you ladies said, it must depend on the flight attendance.


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

That's the Baby B'air, and it's NOT approved for take off and landing.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UlrikeDG*
That's the Baby B'air, and it's NOT approved for take off and landing.

iirc the feds did very recently approve something like this -- not the baby b'air but something similar. anyone else remember seeing this?


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PiePie* 
i've taken dd on 2 trips (6 flights) with ring sling and have never been asked to take her out. except through the metal detector.

We are going to be flying in April, and I would like to wear him most of the time that we are in the airport, so I have free hands for the stuff.

Did they make you take her out because the metal rings beeped? Or because they wanted a better look?

If I wear him in a wrap and we don't beep, I'm hoping I can leave him in there.


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

When going through security you'll need to remove your babe from the sling and send it through the x-ray bins. It's easiest to just do this versus having to go through security twice and getting hassled for not taking babe out.

On the flight you'll have to take babe out of the sling, for safety reasons in the event of an emergency if you were incapacitated the airline staff would need to have clear access to babe, and since they're not trained in babywearing they request that babe is in arms only, not worn.


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamalotusyoga* 
When going through security you'll need to remove your babe from the sling and send it through the x-ray bins. It's easiest to just do this versus having to go through security twice and getting hassled for not taking babe out.

I was not required to do this on our last six flights.


----------



## LeslieintheKeys (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisarussell* 
I always throw a blanket over the baby, so it looks like she's nursing so they don't bother me about taking her out.

I like the blanket plan!

I thought the Baby B'Air was approved??? Check this out:
http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...tegoryId=86218
"FAA-approved for the cruise portion of your flight, where turbulence most often occurs. (Not approved for taxi, takeoff, and landing.)"

I flew with DS when he was 6 weeks and then again at 10 weeks. I had him in the Ergo carrier and had to take him out to put the carrier through security. For the flights, only 1 flight attendant (in 4 flights total) made me take him out.

Ask for bulkhead, but if that' not available then a window seat is best.

Having him in a sling or carrier is soooo much easier than lugging around a stroller. My hands are free and I can easily go to the bathroom with him strapped on to me. Fortunately our families borrowed car seats from friends/neighbors for our trips and so we didn't have to lug a car seat around either.


----------



## michaelsmama (May 20, 2003)

At probably 25+ flights with various carriers, a sling is easiest for taking baby in and out in tight spaces/rows, but i also throw a blanket over while nursing, they often don't even see the sling. have also worn it outright and not been asked to remove child, as well as forced to remove sleeping babe. you never know, but if you smile and look like you know what you're doing they're less likely to mess with you. hoping for good luck with this flight in two weeks (8 plans in 11 days).


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

I've flown with DS in the Moby at least 6-8 times, and never been asked to remove him during take-off/landing. I don't remember whether I was asked to take him out for security, but I do know I was never made to remove the wrap (I'd remember having to retie it in the airport!







)


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
iirc the feds did very recently approve something like this -- not the baby b'air but something similar. anyone else remember seeing this?

That's the CARES harness, and it's very different. It basically turns your child's plane seat into a 4-point harness. It can be a good option if you're flying to visit family, for example, who already have a car seat your child can use when you land. The rest of the time, you may as well just use your child's regular car seat on the plane. That way, you know you have it when you land, and you don't have to worry about it getting lost or damaged in the cargo hold.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeslieintheKeys* 
I thought the Baby B'Air was approved??? Check this out:
http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...tegoryId=86218
"FAA-approved for the cruise portion of your flight, where turbulence most often occurs. (Not approved for taxi, takeoff, and landing.)"

1) Most plane crashes occur during take off and landing, so your baby is still unrestrained during the most dangerous parts of the flights.
2) You can use a sling during the parts of the flight when the "fasten seatbelt" sign is unlit anyway, so the B'Air provides no advantage over a sling.


----------



## lithigin (Dec 28, 2007)

In my experience, you definitely do not have to take your baby out of a wrap/pouch/plastic RS carrier. Only if it has metal. If you are traveling alone (I have done so on at least 10 flights!), use a no-metal carrier and no-tie shoes, and your life will be much easier. THe official regs:

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtrav...ren/index.shtm

do say that all slings must go through, but again, I've never had to do so. I agree with PPs that baby is supposed to be out of the sling for takeoff/landing, but it's enforced about half of the time. My ring sling has been wonderful with my now 11 month old; it gives her a decent range of play on my lap without requiring my complete attention. She likes to stand up and goof around, so if I doze or want to talk, she's fairly contained.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

It isn't ON the plane that I am concerned. It is just getting from the car to the gate with minimal stress. Once we get to the gate and are waiting, I figure we can camp out and take him out of the sling/wrap to play.

I generally prefer the wrap for going out, since I feel that I can secure him better. It has no metal. I guess I will try and see what happens.

I'm traveling with a few people, so we will have some free hands. We can check a lot of luggage at the curb. But with the baby I don't want to take the chance of losing too much essential stuff, so I will pack a bag of necessary basics to carry on in addition to the diaper bag.

When I was childless, I always carried some clothes and other stuff in a carry on in case. Ever since we had a bad experience. About 10 years ago I was traveling with my parents and sister. My sister got sick and ruined her clothes. She had to go the whole rest of the flight in very disgusting clothes. When we got to the airport where we were changing flights, we had no access to the luggage. We had to buy very expensive clothes at the gift shop, and all they had was t-shirts and some shorts.

So I guess I will have the baby, diaper bag, and a suitcase with change of clothes for me and the baby and DH. That doesn't sound so bad.

We aren't bringing the car seat. The rental car on the other side is going to have one.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a friend who was a flight attendant and I asked her about the whole sling on a plane thing, and apparently the thinking is that in case of a crash, if you are trapped and dead, they may not be able to get the baby off of you to rescue it.

Not good logic really, but enforcement depends on how seriously the flight attendants take that situation.


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

As to the change of clothes.. I always take one tshirt that's big enough for either my hubby or I to wear. The chances of us BOTH needing a change is slim but that way if either of us get puked on (most likely from baby!) we have a change









-luv


----------



## shepav (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Mamas!

I have a question for you all. We're going on our first flight since our dd was born (she's 10 months old). We're traveling to Boston, and we're torn between taking our framed carrier or our travel system. We do have a ring sling, but she seems to be losing interest in that, now that she's more mobile.

Questions: Have any of you traveled with a framed carrier? I'm guessing you have to check it? Perhaps I'll take the ring sling just in case?

Did you pack the framed carrier in something to prevent breakage?
Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------

